

Ask HN: Is There A Steam-Like Service For Publishing Software? - tronium

I was thinking that Steam is the go-to multi-platform game selling&#x2F;publishing service, and that every major platform has it&#x27;s own software publishing store (e.g. Mac App Store, Ubuntu Software Center). Yet, is there a multi-platform service similar to Steam that allows you to publish software?
======
serf
Well, Steam sells software now. Not exactly the answer you were looking for,
but they began selling regular software packages awhile back.

I don't know how multi-platform their software offerings are, though.

